# rattle noise



## bfgriggers (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Guys
I would just like your opinion if possible please?
I have only owned my 63 plate GTR for 4 weeks now that has just covered 3k, so I am quite new to all the quirky noises they make lol
on initial start up it gives quite a rattle then goes quiet and once revved in neutral it gives another rattle between 1500 rpm and 1000 and when setting off slowly from a stand still it rattles. could you please tell me if this is normal?

The reason I ask is because I intent to tune the car to stage 4.25 early spring, so if its a warranty issue I would rather get it dealt with before I go and void it.

thanks for you help.
Rick.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Bell housing ? Does it sound like this 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/283025-bell-housing-rattle-video-inside.html#post2990969


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Ask Nissan to check the bellhousing tolerance, its a common issue and causes a similar rattle, although it shouldnt be too noisy after only 3k miles.

If Nissan confirm its the bellhousing but wont replace it because it is within tollerance limits, I would ask Litchfield to fix it for you when you go stage 4.25. Litchfield make their own revised bellhousing which i have on my car. Mine is still silent after some 10k miles. It will cost you a few hunderd but apparently the Litchfield fix is better than the Nissan one!


----------



## bfgriggers (Dec 5, 2014)

thanks for the reply's guys.
The only reason I ask is because I have never owned a car that makes so many noises but this is the only one that really concerns me!
It is nothing like as bad as the 2 links posted up because it does go away after start up and does only do it between 1000 rpm and 1500 rpm and when setting off slowly in first gear.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Sounds like the transmission, which makes a lot of clunky / mechanical noises, it's even explicitly mentioned in the owners manual:

Due to the performance capabilities and requirements of the GT-R, the sequential 6-speed dual clutch transmission is unlike a typical automatic transmission.
You will likely hear mechanical sounds from the transmission, particularly at slow speeds and at idle. This condition is normal.


----------



## bfgriggers (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Sounds like the transmission, which makes a lot of clunky / mechanical noises, it's even explicitly mentioned in the owners manual:
> 
> Due to the performance capabilities and requirements of the GT-R, the sequential 6-speed dual clutch transmission is unlike a typical automatic transmission.
> You will likely hear mechanical sounds from the transmission, particularly at slow speeds and at idle. This condition is normal.


Thanks Mark
That does help put my mind at ease. This is half the reason I bought such a new low mileage GTR because I was very concerned about knowing which where the right and wrong noises they where making on the test drive.
I couldn't imagine ever driving a car with so many noises and quirks lol


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Try with getting the clutch learn done that normally helps


----------



## bfgriggers (Dec 5, 2014)

Takamo said:


> Try with getting the clutch learn done that normally helps


can this be done without the Cobb ?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes it can be done with ecuteck lead kit, takes ten minutes and makes a fair difference to noise and smoother gear change, anyone near you could do it's very easy to do as long they have the kit, I can do it I'm based in Birmingham


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd bet its the bell housing noise. I've never heard a silent one under the conditions you're mentioning ie 1.5k revs on low throttle/idle.
Quite normal so dont worry.
There are lots of threads on here about it and how it gets worse or not etc.
I'm on my third one, two nissan and now on litchfield. The first got really noisy and harsh at around 4k revs eventually, replaced under warranty even though modded car. The second started nice and smooth and quiet (still a bit on start up/idle) but soon reverted to the usual rattle. The litchfield one i have rattles too at start, take up although there is no play. It also vibrates a little at 1.5k but minimally and completely goes away outside of this. 
So i reckon you've nothing to worry about, but as others say just get the nhpc to check for play when you have a service.
Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## bfgriggers (Dec 5, 2014)

OldBob said:


> I'd bet its the bell housing noise. I've never heard a silent one under the conditions you're mentioning ie 1.5k revs on low throttle/idle.
> Quite normal so dont worry.
> There are lots of threads on here about it and how it gets worse or not etc.
> I'm on my third one, two nissan and now on litchfield. The first got really noisy and harsh at around 4k revs eventually, replaced under warranty even though modded car. The second started nice and smooth and quiet (still a bit on start up/idle) but soon reverted to the usual rattle. The litchfield one i have rattles too at start, take up although there is no play. It also vibrates a little at 1.5k but minimally and completely goes away outside of this.
> ...


thank you for taking the time to reply. I gather it is just another noise to come to terms with. as I say onece im moving I cant really hear it. before I get it tuned I will get it checked out just to be sure its within tolerances. it almost sounds like anything other than completely ****ed is within tolerances lol


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Did u get it from middlehurst? If so they will check it or just pop to RBMOTORSPORT and rod will check it for u.

Graham


----------

